# Ausschneiden eines Bereichs / Avatar



## mmm (25. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen:

Ich muss aus einem Bild (GIF, PNG, JPG) einen bestimmten quadratischen Bereich aus der Bildmitte ziehen und als neues Bild speichern - in der Hoffnung, dass das Bild die Person zentriert darstellt.

Wie ist das mit Java möglich?

Gibt es da u.U. schon fertige Bibliotheken?

Wäre über jede Hilfestellung sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße,
mmm


----------



## Marco13 (25. Feb 2008)

Bild laden mit ImageIO

BufferedImage image = ImageIO.read(...dateiname...);

Leeres Bild erstellen, das den Ausschnitt aufnimmt

BufferedImage part = new BufferedImage(width, height, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);

Bild so in das leere bild reinmalen, dass der Ausschnitt zu sehen ist

part.getGraphics().drawImage(image, -x0, -y0, null);

Ggf. Abspeichern von 'part' wieder mit ImageIO


----------



## mmm (25. Feb 2008)

super, vielen Dank!


----------

